# McNish and Kristensen on the Audi R18 at Autosport International.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Allan and TK comment on the Audi R18 in a 22-minute long video, along with a short video with McNish talking about the R18, finishing with a 6 minute video of Allan chatting and joking with Peugeot driver Anthony Davidson.

The videos are posted on quattroholic with an article: http://www.quattroholic.com/2011/01/video-tom-kristensen-and-allan-mcnish.html


----------

